# Suggestions for Hair Dryers?



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Any affordable ideas?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a B'air force dryer, but, honestly, even though it's very strong, I don't use it. It's noisy and SO strong, it feels like I have no control over it. it's like fighting a python! There are better dog dryers out there, (quieter and more control of air flow) but they are a lot more expensive than the B'air.

I use a "human" hair dryer, a Conair Ionic 1875. This is very strong, has 4 heat settings and two flow settings, and dries him quite quickly.(about 20 minutes will get him MOSTLY dry, if I want him bone dry, it's about 1/2 hour) I bought a dryer stand from Amazon for less than $20, so I can use both hands to work on his coat. This arrangement works great.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use a regular human dryer with a temperature control to cool, warm, hot. One of my favorites ever was a little small travel one from Sharper image that was small and really easy to handle and use while brushing her or even prop up while I combed her out. They don't carry it anymore 

I did buy a big grooming dryer for the table, but I never use it, I always gravitate towards the hand held one.

Kara


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

This one is very handy, not loud at all and price is more than OK!

Amazon.com: Andis 75310 QuietAire Ionic/Ceramic Pet Dryer: Pet Supplies

I have this one. Like it very much! I even use it on myself because it is much better than human dryer

http://www.amazon.com/Andis-60070-Comfort-Ionic-Ceramic/sim/B002L17AY0/2

Marina&Roki


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I just got a Metro Air Force dryer. See a post I made about it HERE  with Pictures, Video and an extensive review.

Is noisy, but effective!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I just got a Metro Air Force dryer. See a post I made about it HERE  with Pictures, Video and an extensive review.

Is noisy, but effective!


----------

